# sensibilité wifi du PB 12 ?



## gerbouille (16 Mars 2004)

J'ai entre les mains un point d'accès 802.11b de marque SMC. Je suis déçu de la sensibilité de mon Powerbook 12" avec Airport Extreme au signal de ce point d'accès (seulement 2 mètres et en ligne de vue). Le point d'accès est pourtant vu par un PC avec carte 802.11b PCI à l'autre bout de l'appartement... Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## ficelle (16 Mars 2004)

effectivement, la reception du powerbook 12 est bien moindre que celle d'une palourde, d'un pismo, ou meme d'un ti.
la ou je prend 4 barres avec n'importe qu'elle machine, le al12 se contente de 2.


----------



## gerbouille (16 Mars 2004)

moins de deux mètres sans obstacle, c'est impressionnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






merci pour l'info (je m'en doutais un peu, l'alu c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux pour laisser passer les ondes EM ...)


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Fais un trou dans ton mac !


----------



## _m_apman (16 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Fais un trou dans ton mac !


Bah, ça me fait pas rire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi qui comptait investir dans un borne/carte AE pour mon Lulu...
Je croyais que les parties en plastique de chaque côté de l'écran était les antennes AE/BT ?


----------



## ficelle (16 Mars 2004)

moins de 2 metres ?
faut peut etre aussi voir du coté de la borne... meme si la reception n'est pas folichone, je capte quand meme le signal sur les 3 niveaux de ma maison


----------



## woulf (16 Mars 2004)

je ne sais pas si le 12 est tanké comme un 17 point de vue antenne, mais personnellement, j'ai trouvé une très très nette amélioration entre la réception du titanium et celle de l'alu 17.

Me voilà donc au comble de l'étonnement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, ça redonne de l'intérêt à l'ibook G4 du coup, qui lui a toujours été considéré comme meilleur en réception airport


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mars 2004)

A vérifier également le branchement du connecteur de l'antenne sur la carte AE (dans la petite trappe niveau de la batterie)... car le mien était légèrement de biais, et il a fallu un bon coup de pouce pour arriver à l'enficher correctement...

Sinon, ca me refroidit un peu, moi qui attendait pour passer au WIFI, vaut mieux investir dans un forêt de 12 et une perceuse


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Alors la qualité de réception doit pas etre top non plus avec un Alu 15"


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Mars 2004)

Ben moi, j'ai une borne WIFI de marque Siemens avec 2 antennes... he bien mon PC capte moins bien le signal que mon Powerbook 17"... mais là... hum... mon Alu 17" est en réparation!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La carte airport avait disparu du jour au lendemain! Impossible de la voir dans les connexions réseaux et même en faisant un check du système! Bref, je suis allé voir le magasin qui me le répare aujourd'hui, et le technicien m'a dit que c'était la carte mère qui était raide! (problème de connexion entre la carte mère et la carte airport!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon, je vais le recevoir la semaine prochaine normalement...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Et tu avais combien de barres????


----------



## Yip (16 Mars 2004)

Mon Alu reçoit très correctement le signal de ma borne Airport, 2 m ce n'est  *pas* normal.

Bien sûr la réception est moins bonne qu'avec mon iBook palourde, mais là je suis à environ 7 m de ma borne extrème, avec deux portes fermées et pas de soucis pour surfer, même avec une seule barre affichée, 2 la plupart du temps.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Ok c'est bon a savoir. Moi je suis sur deux étages avec un maximum de 10 m de distance...


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et tu avais combien de barres????


 Toutes les barres étaient présentes!!! Quant à mon PC (un Barebone... un Shuttle avec antenne Wifi sortant de l'arrière du PC) recevait le signal à 53%. Les 2 machines au même emplacement avec environ 15m de distance par rapport à la borne Siemens et un mur qu'il faut traverser... mais je laisse la porte du bureau ouverte...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Ok donc ca devrait etre bon pour moi


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, la reception du powerbook 12 est bien moindre que celle d'une palourde, d'un pismo, ou meme d'un ti.
> la ou je prend 4 barres avec n'importe qu'elle machine, le al12 se contente de 2.



Alors là, je t'arrêtes... J'ai essayé avec un Ti (une catastrophe question récéption... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), un Pismo et mon 12'... Et bien, c'est avec le 12' que ça marche le mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là, par exemple, je suis dans mon salon, avec le PB sur les genoux, devant les bronzés, la borne Airport est deux étages aux dessus et j'ai 2 de signal...
Avec le Ti, j'ai rien et 1 avec le Pismo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je vais dans ma cave, ça marche encore... Y'a pourtant trois dalles de betons entre la borne et le PB...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'ai remarqué une baisse de la réception depuis que j'ai passé à Panther... J'avais toujours plus avec Jaguar... 

Je pige pas pkoi...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Voila pk je veux une borne Airport ihihihih pour surfer et matter les Bronzés en meme tps


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Voila pk je veux une borne Airport ihihihih pour surfer et matter les Bronzés en meme tps


L'été sur la terrasse, c'est pas mal non plus!!!! Pas de fils, rien, et la puissante connexion internet. Je peux plus me passer du Wifi à présent! Et j'écoute plein plein de radios avec iTunes, c'est le panard!


----------



## logan1138 (16 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Mon Alu reçoit très correctement le signal de ma borne Airport, 2 m ce n'est  *pas* normal.
> 
> Bien sûr la réception est moins bonne qu'avec mon iBook palourde, mais là je suis à environ 7 m de ma borne extrème, avec deux portes fermées et pas de soucis pour surfer, même avec une seule barre affichée, 2 la plupart du temps.



Même chose avec mon 17. Par contre, c'est très rare, mais il m'est déjà arrivé une ou deux fois de perdre la connexion une fraction de seconde et de la récuérer immédiatement... malgré deux barres de signal.
Je suis la plupart du temps à environ 10m de la borne avec deux murs mais des portes ouvertes


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Tous ces arguments m'encouragent a investir dans Airport


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces arguments m'encouragent a investir dans Airport



N'hésite pas, ça en vaut vraiment la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Là, par exemple, les bronzés sont finis, je suis vautré sur mon lit en train de regarder un truc enregistré sur l'EyeTV, en même temps que je regardais les bronzés tout à l'heure


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Oui pour la carte pas de pb mais il existe 2 modele de bornes...laquelle prendre?


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

Une avec et une sans modem 56k... Tout dépend de ta connection


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Cable mais bon la différence de prix n'est pas enorme...


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

En suisse, ça fait quand même 100 balles de plus...

Mais bon, c'est à toi de voir


----------



## chagregel (16 Mars 2004)

gerbouille a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entre les mains un point d'accès 802.11b de marque SMC. Je suis déçu de la sensibilité de mon Powerbook 12" avec Airport Extreme au signal de ce point d'accès (seulement 2 mètres et en ligne de vue). Le point d'accès est pourtant vu par un PC avec carte 802.11b PCI à l'autre bout de l'appartement... Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?










Je suis un peu mort de rire la...

Mets une borne en G et tu verras la différence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Devant une borne Linksys, en b, Powerbook à 3 barres, Pc à fond (normal, il est b)
-Dans ma chambre à env. 10 mètres de la borne et avec un mur entre les deux, aucune différence avec le Powerbook, par contre le Pc chute à 60 %
-Devant une borne 3com en g, Powerbook à fond!!!

L'Alu ne peut pas capter 100% de sa capacité vue qu'une borne b n'en exploite qu'1/5...


----------



## Claude number X (17 Mars 2004)

A mon boulot tres bonne réception (mini 3 barres) avec souvent plusieurs 10aines de mètres, un peu de béton et des murs traités pour l'acoustique (avec une borne première génération et mon Ti 1ghz) les iMac G3 sont moins loin mais y'a aussi 2 iBook G3 et G4 qui fonctionnent d'assez loin sur 3-4 barres). Cette borne passe bientôt dans un autre bâtiment et fera (si j'y arrive) relais avec la nouvelle borne exteme et l'antenne Dr Boot qu'on a reçu
Chez moi, avec l'extreme de base rien à dire sur 3 étages. La borne est au milieux c'est full partout

Le wi-fi, quand on y a goûté, on peut plus s'en passer


----------



## gerbouille (17 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces arguments m'encouragent a investir dans Airport



et moi à contacter l'Apple Care  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--
Germain 

avec un Airport qui marche pas top top


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mars 2004)

Moi aussi pour justement prendre Applecare


----------



## manumac (18 Mars 2004)

bonjour,

J'ai pas encore de borne, mais j'ai testé au boulot en environnement très perturbé (d'un bureau à un autre, environ 10 m avec des murs épais, et mon bureau façon cage en verre et métal) et bien aucun soucis entre un compaq avec carte wifi et mon alu 15. Pourtant, de carte à carte, sans borne ce ne sont pas les conditions idéales... alors 2m le problème est ailleurs...


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mars 2004)

Je suis vraiment tenté par l'investissement dans le Wifi....mais en comptant la carte Airport plus la borne on arrive a une somme de 400 euros


----------



## GrandGibus (18 Mars 2004)

Je vais bientôt franchir le cap... et j'ai commencé à regarder de plus près.

L'offre apple ne sera pas retenue en ce qui me concerne:

Si comme moi, tu as une autre machine (pc fixe): tu ne pourras pas partager ta connexion internet sans avoir la machine connectée au modem allumée (la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

La borne Airport n'est pas un routeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Du coup, je verrai coté netgear... et peut-être même sur le oueb... sont encore 2 fois moins chers que chez nous les ricains. Au total, ça me ferait un coût de 230 ! (130 ae  + 100 routeur wifi). On est loin de ce que tu annonces.

Peut-être bientôt une nouvelle affaire à suivre dans un nouveau thread.


----------



## Kittynui (18 Mars 2004)

Moi je confirme, 

j'ai testé avec un ibook et mon alu12, la réception est moins bonne sur l'alubook 12, alors je passe mon temps à masser ses petites antennes et j'ai dû déplacer la borne au milieu de l'appart, résultat, je ne peux pas utiliser mon imprimante avec la borne car pas de place à l'endroit où j'ai mis la borne.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2004)

Pas cool tout ca


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool tout ca



Pas cool, Raoul !


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2004)

J'hésite encore a investir dans Airport????


----------



## SieGo (19 Mars 2004)

Faux. La borne Airport est un routeur avec NAT et contrôle des ports.
J'utilise deux "Extreme" depuis plusieurs mois et le partage de connexion par wifi ou ethernet se fait sans aucun problème.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2004)

Et tu en es satisfait...


----------



## SieGo (19 Mars 2004)

Super satisfait.
J'ai utilisé plusieurs routeur Wifi, et même si tous ont fonctionné correctement avec mon powerbook et celui de ma femme, je préfère la borne Airport.
Déjà elle est belle... Et elle intègre tout ce dont j'ai besoin.
Elle fait routeur avec protocole NAT et serveur DHCP, elle permet de faire du "Port fowarding", et est maintenant capable de gérer la WPA, qui permet de changer automatiquement ta clé de cryptage régulièrement. Avec une clé qui change toute les 15 ou 30 minutes, ils devient quasi impossible de la craquer. Tu peux également utiliser ta borne pour faire un relais vers une autre borne (WDS). Pour ceux qui utilisent un MAC avec Airport ou Airport Extreme, c'est vraiment idéal et l'intégration au système est parfaite.
Avec les autres points d'accès Wifi, en utilisant le cryptage WEP, sur MAC, tu es souvent obligé de passer par la clé HEX pour accèder au réseau et c'est plutôt chiant, beaucoup plus chiant que de rentrer un simple mot de passe (qui en déduit la clé HEX).
Quand je pars en vacance, je l'emmène avec moi, je la connecte à une prise téléphonique, et je vais sur le net comme à la maison (avec 56k au lieu de 1024!).
En bref, j'adore mes bornes Airport, c'est simple, puissant et éfficace.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Mars 2004)

DOnc tu me l'a recommande fortement


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Mars 2004)

toutes mes excuses SieGo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Moi y'en a m'être bien gouré... Effectivement, il y a un port Ethernet derrière l'ae. 

N'empèche que j'ai craqué pour un routeur netgear ce samedi... (oui, je compte mes sous, et oui... )

Résultat: installé en moins d'une heure. Manque plus que la oueb cam pour faire la visio depuis les chiottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

sinon, niveau perfs, c'est amplement suffisant pour ce que j'en fait. Cependant, je te le concède SieGo, il est nettement moins bô que l'airport.


----------

